# Wood chisels



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So for a long time I've recommended the craftsman wood chisels. They've been made in the USA, had a darn good edge from the factory, sharpened nicely and held an edge well. On top of that they had a great handle. Well today I swung by sears on my lunch, and while walking down the aisle notice that the chisels have a different color handle. Upon closer inspection they are no longer made in the USA, the grind looks pretty terrible, and the handles aren't nearly as nice as the old ones. 

Needless to say it doesn't surprise me, but it's disappointing anyhow. You've seen the last craftsman chisel recommendation from me. 

Old...black handled. 









New...black/red handle.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Sadly - it is still true, you get what you paid for, and IMO most of crapsman tools coming from the orient always seem to have issues! Best to save and buy items of worth, like Sorby bench chisels. Be safe.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The old ones were a good example of a great value. They were great quality and inexpensive.

And I'm not of the opinion that Craftsman (fixed that for you) tools from the orient are all junk. My 22116 table saw is phenomenal, the current model routers are among the top of their class....and the band saws are regularly reviewed very strong. I've always said, regardless of where you buy your tools, ignore the name and look at the tools for what they are, not the name on them.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Absolutely agree with your last statement, but still believe "you get what you paid for" - and fits your budget! Be safe.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodchux said:


> Sadly - it is still true, you get what you paid for, and IMO most of crapsman tools coming from the orient always seem to have issues! Best to save and buy items of worth, like Sorby bench chisels. Be safe.


Didnt we all agree to stop saying 'crapsman' a few threads back? Honestly, I wonder if all the people spouting that line off have ever used the routers, handsaws, mechanics tools, saws, hand tools or really any other tool. Especially in this case, its a chisel. Sure, you may have to spend an extra 5 minutes cleaning up the grind, but get it sharpened and I refuse to believe that theres anything a set of sorbys can do that these couldn't, other than empty your wallet


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

In the last few years, since their hand tools have been offshored, I've stopped buying almost everything Craftsman related. It's not because everything made in China is crap, and buy 'Murican, union pride, blah blah blah. I noticed a marked decline in quality when they moved production overseas. Luckily I bought my hand tools when they were still made here, and there's enough on the second hand market to keep me going if one should break.


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> Didnt we all agree to stop saying 'crapsman' a few threads back? Honestly, I wonder if all the people spouting that line off have ever used the routers, handsaws, mechanics tools, saws, hand tools or really any other tool. Especially in this case, its a chisel. Sure, you may have to spend an extra 5 minutes cleaning up the grind, but get it sharpened and *I refuse to believe that theres anything a set of sorbys can do that these couldn't, other than empty your wallet*


You can't get a satisfying gloat showing off craftsman tools jeez! 

And more honesty - as fussy as I am about sharpening, even Lie Nielsen and Veritas tools have to be worked when new in the box before I'm happy! :laughing:

Not to say I'm going to run out and but a bunch of Craftsman tools though...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol....there's a reason to spend way more on a tool....so you can show it off.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It is NOT that you need to spend more ($) to "show off your tools", good quality usually makes the job easier and lasts longer without issues!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed...but basing "quality" off a brand name is a fools game. Great brands put out garbage products from time to time, and cheap product companies put out gems every now and then.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

woodchux said:


> It is NOT that you need to spend more ($) to "show off your tools", good quality usually makes the job easier and lasts longer without issues!


Really now? Ive got a set of cheap Irwin chisels I picked up for 20 bucks that take an edge so fine I don't even have to touch the wood to cut it. Ive got a craftsman combination blade that will make burnished cuts in end grain and has been for nearly a year of good use now. Ive got a $30 skil random orbit sander that will leave a piece of wood smooth as a freshly waxed buttock. Up until a half hour ago, I had a craftsman contractor saw that did everything I asked it to. Ive got a craftsman block plane, complete with the iron that came with it, that will slice through the end grain of hard maple without a problem and holds an edge for eternity. 

Only a poor craftsman blames the tools for the results. Saying you HAVE to spend $200 dollars on a sorby chisel and $1400 on a powermatic table saw and $500 on a festol router and so forth to get good results is just wrong. Far, far more important that dropping a fortune in tools is knowing how to get good results from any tool, no matter the brand. 

Fun fact though, I just started watching the new Yankee workshop, some of the older episodes. Know what kind of chisel Norm is using in the very first episode to make that medicine cabinet? Not a sorby. A dewalt construction grade chisel, the kind with the cheap acrylic handle you can grab off the shelf at home depot for $5


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> Really now? Ive got a set of cheap Irwin chisels I picked up for 20 bucks that take an edge so fine I don't even have to touch the wood to cut it. Ive got a craftsman combination blade that will make burnished cuts in end grain and has been for nearly a year of good use now. Ive got a $30 skil random orbit sander that will leave a piece of wood smooth as a freshly waxed buttock. Up until a half hour ago, I had a craftsman contractor saw that did everything I asked it to. Ive got a craftsman block plane, complete with the iron that came with it, that will slice through the end grain of hard maple without a problem and holds an edge for eternity. Only a poor craftsman blames the tools for the results. Saying you HAVE to spend $200 dollars on a sorby chisel and $1400 on a powermatic table saw and $500 on a festol router and so forth to get good results is just wrong. Far, far more important that dropping a fortune in tools is knowing how to get good results from any tool, no matter the brand. Fun fact though, I just started watching the new Yankee workshop, some of the older episodes. Know what kind of chisel Norm is using in the very first episode to make that medicine cabinet? Not a sorby. A dewalt construction grade chisel, the kind with the cheap acrylic handle you can grab off the shelf at home depot for $5


Hey what Festool router for $500.00? I think their bits are more than that.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

unclefester said:


> Hey what Festool router for $500.00? I think their bits are more than that.


I was ball parking. Every time I look at their website I get sad


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> Really now? Ive got a set of cheap Irwin chisels I picked up for 20 bucks that take an edge so fine I don't even have to touch the wood to cut it. Ive got a craftsman combination blade that will make burnished cuts in end grain and has been for nearly a year of good use now. Ive got a $30 skil random orbit sander that will leave a piece of wood smooth as a freshly waxed buttock. Up until a half hour ago, I had a craftsman contractor saw that did everything I asked it to. Ive got a craftsman block plane, complete with the iron that came with it, that will slice through the end grain of hard maple without a problem and holds an edge for eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



High price does not always equate to higher quality. You not only get what you pay for, you also get what you work for. Learn to use what you have, within its limits, and you can do good work regardless.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I have friends that tell their wives, HONEY, IT COST THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS IN TOOLS TO MAKE THINGS, sure, good try my friend, really it's just being LAZY on their part.

I was doing a outside project, and got early morning starts, well one Saturday the neighbor across the street came over, said, " DALE, COULD YOU WORK OUT IN BACK EARLY IN THE MORNING, MY WIFE WOKE ME UP, AND SAID, HEY, DALE IS ALREADY OUT WORKING.

True story, he and I still laugh at that. 

I have done tons of cool pieces with cheap tools, and so have many of YOU......

Dale in Indy


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

woodchux said:


> It is NOT that you need to spend more ($) to "show off your tools", good quality usually makes the job easier and lasts longer without issues!



Totally agree with you. Life is too short for crappy tools. It is far more enjoyable to work with tools that are high quality.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Can we all agree that cost and quality are not always a direct correlation.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*recent chisel purchases*

I have recently purchased some chisels from Lee Valley and Japan Woodworker some were not appropriate for hardwood furniture work like the Narex that have steel hardened to RcH 58-59. At that hardness level the edges curled back into a wire edge chopping white oak. I returned them (great return polity at Lee Valley) and got some Veritas with PM-V11 steel and those chisels are great.

I also purchased a few "Blue Steel" Japanese chisels from Japan Woodworker and they too came sharp right out of the box (like the Veritas) and have kept their edge with a lot of very hard wood chopping.

Yes sometimes you do get what you pay for if you shop carefully.

Jack


----------

